# Off Grid Wifi



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 2, 2021)

Me and the wife are looking into getting some type of WiFi booster for our camper. She’s doing online college and needs internet at times when we’re out camping. Does anyone have anything they use and recommend or have experience with? I’ve been checking YouTube, but there’s a lot of information out there.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 2, 2021)

Just to clarify, are you looking for a remote internet connection (ISP) or to expand an existing remote wifi that's already on a ISP..

I have used an older android S9 as a wifi hot spot,  that makes the cell service provider the ISP.
This requires good cell coverage, a data plan, and a capable smart phone.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 2, 2021)

AceOfTheBase said:


> Just to clarify, are you looking for a remote internet connection (ISP) or to expand an existing remote wifi that's already on a ISP..
> 
> I have used an older android S9 as a wifi hot spot,  that makes the cell service provider the ISP.
> This requires good cell coverage, a data plan, and a capable smart phone.



Probably a remote internet connection, right now we use our cell phone hot spots (AT&T), but we don’t always have cell service to be able to use the hot spot.

For example: we stayed at Pippins Lake Camp ground (Piedmont NWR) last week, down in the campground there is zero cell service. We would have to drive up the entrance to get service and sit in our vehicle until we were done with what we’re doing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 2, 2021)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Probably a remote internet connection, right now we use our cell phone hot spots (AT&T), but we don’t always have cell service to be able to use the hot spot.
> 
> For example: we stayed at Pippins Lake Camp ground (Piedmont NWR) last week, down in the campground there is zero cell service. We would have to drive up the entrance to get service and sit in our vehicle until we were done with what we’re doing.


Your solution might be a hotspot and changing service providers. A lot of places where folks don't get ATT signal, Verizon is fine.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 2, 2021)

To get anything close to serviceable internet out in the boonies, you are probably looking at a satellite connection.  I don't know anything about them yet, but looking at something my sales guys can use when they are at customers, and a lot of time, they won't be able to pull down a cell phone signal.

I am interested in a solution for this issue too.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 2, 2021)

My brother has something from Verison that I've used several times with my lap top when off grid and no Verison cell signal. Not sure the name.. MyFi or MyWy or something like that. I think he said it's like 40 or 50 bucks a month.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 2, 2021)

We switched several years ago from ATT to Verizon for their much better coverage where we travel (SE-USA).

Agree that something with a satellite would be more universal - but may cost a bunch more for now.  

Starlink and Amazon Project Kuiper  will be good solutions when they're up and running -  just not yet.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve used MyFys from multiple providers at work, you have to have cell service to connect. It creates a mobile hot spot.

If I understand the question your asking for a bare bones no connectivity available solution. If someone has something besides satellite or cellular devices I would like to learn more as well.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 2, 2021)

Verizon MiFi is also a cell tower network device - still subject to dead spots (hollers).
Was hoping it had some sort of satellite backup, but couldn't find it.
Good thing is it allows an external antenna which would be helpful on the fringes.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve used the MiFi’s extensively in hotels due dead spots on their network extenders and to avoid extravagant fees. Sorry to digress but MiFis work great if you can get signal.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 2, 2021)

Globalstar satellite  phone and a Globalstar satellite data hotspot 9600


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 2, 2021)

Current leader in consumer satellite ISP is HughesNet,  but not for long..
I tried to get the cost of a plan and the www site froze up.
Here's their site : https://internet.hughesnet.com  fwiw..

The data rate on Globalstar satellite hotspot  looks too slow to do www surfing.
It does look ok for emails and small text docs.


----------



## B. White (Nov 2, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Your solution might be a hotspot and changing service providers. A lot of places where folks don't get ATT signal, Verizon is fine.




I'd try this first.  I use Visible, which is owned by Verizon.  It would be cheaper with more than just me on the plan, but I pay $40 a month and get good service everywhere except some mountain WMAs.  Unlimited hotspot.  I have not used it on piedmont, but have on one dirt road leading to it.  Handles youtube and other stuff fine.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 2, 2021)

Here’s the website I saw on a YouTube video by a full time RVer 

https://www.rvmobileinternet.com/


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2021)

Just taking a cursory look it’s cellular, satellite or extending existing WiFi.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 4, 2021)

Just stopped by Verizon, they have 2 stand alone plans for mobile hot spot since we don't have existing plans: 100GB for $90/month or 150GB for $110/month. ?


----------



## B. White (Nov 4, 2021)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Just stopped by Verizon, they have 2 stand alone plans for mobile hot spot since we don't have existing plans: 100GB for $90/month or 150GB for $110/month. ?



See post 13.  It is owned and serviced by verizon.  Unlimited hotspot, although you would need a phone of some type, $40.00 per month.


----------



## GTMODawg (Apr 21, 2022)

My dad has a tracfone and I have a friend who has a cricket phone and both have better service most times than Verizon or AT&T because they use whatever network is available.  The data speeds ain't great...they are both old men and other than Google they don't stream video or anything so it works for them.  I have had to use their hotspot several times when my Verizon phone wasn't getting any signal.  I used tracfone in New Mexico and almost always had service when my families Verizon phones were very spotty in most of that part of the world.  


Hughes has a bad reputation but for what it is it works well enough, in my opinion.  If its just for school work and not intended to stream video it works well enough but it is on the expensive side in my opinion.   

I may be way off base but I read recently that since the invasion of Ukraine Starlink was allowing mobile use if your area has availability.  Most of the unpopulated areas of the US have availability as of the end of March, according to Starlink, and if you have an address in those areas you can use the service anywhere.  It would probably be pretty slow in areas that are currently wailisted, I have no idea, but it supposedly will work and if it is just school work and not streaming video it would probably be plenty fast enough.  Again, this is based on some information I have read and seen on utube lately so it could be as wrong as it can be, I ain't certain.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 23, 2022)

Straight Talk offers pretty reasonable hotspot plans ...uses Verizon towers ...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 23, 2022)

Batjack said:


> My brother has something from Verison that I've used several times with my lap top when off grid and no Verison cell signal. Not sure the name.. MyFi or MyWy or something like that. I think he said it's like 40 or 50 bucks a month.


The Verizon myfi is a cellular device but mine seems to work when the cell phone is spotty.


----------

